# Ultimo Tank by Joyetech



## Rob Fisher (13/7/16)

This looks like a Chicken Dinner... but wish you could use your own drip tip!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## incredible_hullk (13/7/16)

looks like a winner...but I worry about joyetech..had a cuboid mini and then they changed the coils and I didnt like them (felt flavour muted) but the inability to use your own drip tip is indeed a deal breaker. Needless to say..it will probably end up in our vape mail


----------



## RichJB (13/7/16)

Here is what the RTA head looks like, for rebuilding mavens. Looks quite simple. If it can take a Notchcoil, I imagine it would take anything.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coco (13/7/16)

I saw this the other day, I really like Joyetech, but lately have been quite worried that they don't cater to me, i.e. DL, high-VG juices. (Had to bench the Cubis for a long time until the Notch coils became available).

This one looks spot-on. I'm optimistic. (Drip-tip is not an issue, I like the setup on the Cleito, this looks similar)


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/7/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> looks like a winner...but I worry about joyetech..had a cuboid mini and then they changed the coils and I didnt like them (felt flavour muted) but the inability to use your own drip tip is indeed a deal breaker. Needless to say..it will probably end up in our vape mail



Yip the drip tip is a major deal breaker for me but will get one to play with.


----------



## Boktiet (14/7/16)

I will have to get one for my VTwo mini... Looking for something new to add to my collection.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Casper (14/7/16)

It will always be possible to machine out that stump on the top section, and make a hole in there for your own drip-tips!


----------



## MoneymanVape (14/7/16)

What are we looking at price wise?


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/7/16)

OK finally I have my paws on the *Joyetech Ultimo*... and here are my first impressions! Comes with a cotton clapton and the one that interests me the most and that's the ceramic 0.5Ω coil. Interesting new coil design.... and this design gives this tank airflow for days... in fact more airflow than I have had in any tank since I was born... the air flow is similar to the cloud cap on the Petri! 

OMG I hate the drip tip design... I just don't understand why they do this? I guess they have never seen a @hands drip tip... And yes top juice fill no issues.

The ceramic coil wicks just fine and bubbles appear as soon as you fill the tank. The ceramic coil likes more power than I'm used to and I'm on 47 watts at the moment... will play around with power some more but the sweet spot seems to be around the 47 watt mark...

And the *flavour*? Because at the end of the day it's all about the *flavour*.... it's bloody *marvellous*! 

More on this tank after I have had some time with it...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Schnappie (29/7/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK finally I have my paws on the *Joyetech Ultimo*... and here are my first impressions! Comes with a cotton clapton and the one that interests me the most and that's the ceramic 0.5Ω coil. Interesting new coil design.... and this design gives this tank airflow for days... in fact more airflow than I have had in any tank since I was born... the air flow is similar to the cloud cap on the Petri!
> 
> OMG I hate the drip tip design... I just don't understand why they do this? I guess they have never seen a @hands drip tip... And yes top juice fill no issues.
> 
> ...


Oh gosh...just when i thought my fomo died down

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/7/16)

Juice guzzler of note! Not a stealth vape by any means either...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schnappie (29/7/16)

I can imagine but if the flavour is good im sold...


----------



## Silver (29/7/16)

Thanks @Rob Fisher 
Marvellous !
But my wallet doesnt like you!
Hehe

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## skola (29/7/16)

I wonder if @hands could work his magic and create one of his masterpiece drip tips but as a sleeve like the ones that come with this tank? Maybe narrow down the diameter of the inside as well? Ooh i think i need to PM him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/7/16)

skola said:


> I wonder if @hands could work his magic and create one of his masterpiece drip tips but as a sleeve like the ones that come with this tank? Maybe narrow down the diameter of the inside as well? Ooh i think i need to PM him.



Oooo Oooo Oooo great idea! 

Only one issue... the internet system that drives outlying areas of Kokstad is DOWN and @hands is losing his mind being cut off from the world!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola (29/7/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oooo Oooo Oooo great idea!
> 
> Only one issue... the internet system that drives outlying areas of Kokstad is DOWN and @hands is losing his mind being cut off from the world!


 how does one even survive without the interwebs!! Tragic news.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## skola (30/7/16)

@Silver, this tank is definitely not big enough, for two reasons.
1. It is abit of a guzzler.
2. The flavour on this ceramic coil is just so exceptional that I cannot put it down.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Duffie12 (16/9/16)

Hey @Rob Fisher , now that you've had some time with it what are your thoughts?

Would be nice to have an alternative to the cCells without the dud coil, or airlock issues.


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/9/16)

Duffie12 said:


> Hey @Rob Fisher , now that you've had some time with it what are your thoughts?
> 
> Would be nice to have an alternative to the cCells without the dud coil, or airlock issues.



@Duffie12 a 0.6 cCell in a Melo 3 Mini 2ml or iJust S Tank are trouble free with great flavour.

The Ultimo had great potential for me and started off just perfectly with great airflow and good flavour but the coils bombed real quick...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## boxerulez (16/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Duffie12 a 0.6 cCell in a Melo 3 Mini 2ml or iJust S Tank are trouble free with great flavour.
> 
> The Ultimo had great potential for me and started off just perfectly with great airflow and good flavour but the coils bombed real quick...


What is so magical about these cCells?

I passed on my Koopor Mini with a Triton tank to my brother and he has been having a tough time with coils and dry hits.

Got some iJust coils for it from our local Wesleys for R85 bucks. Not fantastic. I believe the cCells also fit here.

What is the recommended retail on them and what makes the superior besides the flavour?

Do they offer TC?
Do they last much longer?

They are on the shelf at wesleys here in east London for R125.

Is the price right?

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/9/16)

Not all cCells are created equal and the only ones I can recommend are the 0.6 Stainless steel cCells. What makes them so great is they last really long and the flavour is outstanding. They don't do that well in a Triton tank compared to a Melo 3 Mini or iJust S tank.

They cost around the R65 mark.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (16/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not all cCells are created equal and the only ones I can recommend are the 0.6 Stainless steel cCells. What makes them so great is they last really long and the flavour is outstanding. They don't do that well in a Triton tank compared to a Melo 3 Mini or iJust S tank.
> 
> They cost around the R65 mark.



@RobFisher Thanks for the info. I read somewhere that you can "Dry fire" them to clean. It this true? (I suspect not for some reason)


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/9/16)

Waine said:


> @RobFisher Thanks for the info. I read somewhere that you can "Dry fire" them to clean. It this true? (I suspect not for some reason)



I know some people say you can dry fire them but I prefer not to... I now use mine till they are black and I can taste the difference then I throw them into the gorge.


----------



## boxerulez (16/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not all cCells are created equal and the only ones I can recommend are the 0.6 Stainless steel cCells. What makes them so great is they last really long and the flavour is outstanding. They don't do that well in a Triton tank compared to a Melo 3 Mini or iJust S tank.
> 
> They cost around the R65 mark.


Thanks.


I dont know what to do for my boet. The koopor spring pin is iffy ive had to solder it 3 times already and he keeps on breaking it off. Also that triton tank is not really an awesome tank overall.

I have given him a theorem also but he is on his last notch now.

I cant give him an XL because it wont fire on his mod  and it's gonna kill his budget with juice lol.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Flava (16/9/16)

I'm trying this tank out currently with ceramic coil and for the first time I'm getting a completely different and wonderful flavor with XXX. 3 tanks through, so far so good. Tried the ccells (excluding the recent 0.6) and the kanger coils and tanks. This setup seems to outperform hands down at 55W. Now to gauge life or usage from the coil.


----------



## Flava (16/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Duffie12 a 0.6 cCell in a Melo 3 Mini 2ml or iJust S Tank are trouble free with great flavour.
> 
> The Ultimo had great potential for me and started off just perfectly with great airflow and good flavour but the coils bombed real quick...



Out of interest, what mileage did you get of a coil?


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/9/16)

Flava said:


> Out of interest, what mileage did you get of a coil?



My record was over 76 refills.


----------



## Flava (16/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> My record was over 76 refills.



Wow, the ccell or ultimo?


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/9/16)

Flava said:


> Wow, the ccell or ultimo?



cCell... the Ultimo coil lasted about 3 days... so 9 refills.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flava (16/9/16)

Thanks. Will see how it goes for me. I've got a small stash of coils and the rba now, so it will be another night time cloud maker for me


----------



## MrSoomar (17/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> cCell... the Ultimo coil lasted about 3 days... so 9 refills.


Ive been using the ultimo as my solution to the vaporesso problems, in my honest opinion there is not ccell that comes close to a working 0.9, altho at vapecon got my hands on a box from @JakesSA! But i must say the ceramics last longer than three days for me different juices different vg ratios. So for me ultimato winner

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Duffie12 (17/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Duffie12 a 0.6 cCell in a Melo 3 Mini 2ml or iJust S Tank are trouble free with great flavour.
> 
> The Ultimo had great potential for me and started off just perfectly with great airflow and good flavour but the coils bombed real quick...



Thanks for the feedback. Had my hopes up. I've got a pack of 0.6 SS cCells but with the hex holes. Been waiting to put them in my Melo III mini but I'm always scared of I'm suddenly gonna get that dreaded burning plastic hit. I've actually been using the stock melo 0.5 coil and it has been pretty good.


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/9/16)

Duffie12 said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Had my hopes up. I've got a pack of 0.6 SS cCells but with the hex holes. Been waiting to put them in my Melo III mini but I'm always scared of I'm suddenly gonna get that dreaded burning plastic hit. I've actually been using the stock melo 0.5 coil and it has been pretty good.



If it's the Melo 3 Mini 2ml version you won't have an issue.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------

